# Whatsapp



## QuAn64m (Oct 9, 2011)

Has anyone managed it to get Whatsap to work?
or is it simply impossible to run it ?


----------



## test9876543 (Oct 19, 2011)

If you're trying to get it to run on CM7.1 a1 or a2.1 on Touchpad, the following worked for me if you have an android phone and have whatsapp working on that:
If you don't have an actual working whatsapp on your android phone you're out of luck. You can not setup/register whatsapp on the tablet directly.

1.) Install Titanium Backup Pro on the phone (available in market - no idea if it works with the free version as well, it might)
2.) Start Titanium Backup and make a backup of your apps and data using menu -> batch -> backup all user apps + system data
3.) Connect phone to computer via usb
4.) Turn on USB storage on phone
5.) On your computer go to the drive of your phone
6.) Go into the TitaniumBackup folder and copy the three files starting with "com.whatsapp-" onto your computer
7.) eject the android phone on your computer
8.) disable the USB storage on your phone
9.) Connect your touchpad via USB
10.) Turn on USB storage on touchpad
11.) On your computer go to the drive of the touchpad
12.) Create a new directory directly in the root of the USB storage and call the folder "TitaniumBackup"
13.) Copy the three files you copied off your phone into the new TitaniumBackup folder
14.) Eject the touchpad from your computer
15.) Disable the USB storage on your touchpad
16.) Install TitaniumBackup Pro on touchpad (may work with free version as well)
17.) Start TitaniumBackup on touchpad
18.) Tap on backup/restore at the top
19.) Scroll through the list, you'll find the entry for com.whatsapp in the list. On my system it was at the very bottom of the list.
20.) Tap on the entry and you'll get a popup. Tap on "restore" and select "App+Data"
21.) Once finished, just start whatsapp normally and it should work and even contain the chat history you had on your phone.

The first time I did the restore it hung. I killed the TitaniumBackup process via Home -> menu -> Manage applications -> all -> TitaniumBackup -> force close
and ensured whatsapp was not running by doing the same with whatsapp, then I went back into TitaniumBackup -> Backup/Restore -> Whatsapp -> restore and only selected data and it was working fine then.

Hope this helps.


----------

